# The Winter tyres "when?" thread.



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Those with winter tyres/wheels. Have you fitted yours yet? If not, when do you think is right?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

When the temperature drops below 7deg. C the winter tyre will be in its preferred operating range.

Alan w


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

When they become compulsory for me, I'm not one for keeping spare wheels and tyres lying around, don't see the point as I've never been stuck or spun out in winter.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Had mine on for a week was going to leave it longer but had a weekend away in the middle of nowhere and thought I'd fit them just in case.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Already fitted mine, they definitely make a difference. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I fitted mine last Sunday.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

bigmc said:


> When they become compulsory for me, I'm not one for keeping spare wheels and tyres lying around, don't see the point as I've never been stuck or spun out in winter.


+1

I normally only bring the winter Jeep out if it's pretty deep snow...

it's still just sitting there looking lonely and cold... awwwwww.....

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Put mine on last week :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287643


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Put mine on a couple of days ago when it was nice, car hasn't moved since 
Today looks a good day to do it, saves messing about in the rain or when it does actually snow.


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

Got my new all seasons on this week so hoping not to buy two sets of wheels.



Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

bigmc said:


> When they become compulsory for me, I'm not one for keeping spare wheels and tyres lying around, don't see the point as I've never been stuck or spun out in winter.


You should try to prevent accidents not act after...


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As said already anything below 7 degrees is supposed to be ideal for winter tyres, but i tend to think decent driving skills will do just as much for preserving yourself and your car tyres alone aint going to save you, also there is the cost implications and having the space to store a set of wheels and tyres for more months than they are in use for


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the issue for me, in this country at least is they are not required by law (rightly so IMO) so even if we do have a cold snap, and even if all you smart people put your winter tyres on your P&J, you will still get 'dodgy dave' in his clapped out car, with next to slick tyres on it causing mayhem... 

you may feel safer, and all high and mighty with your 'I'm doing the right thing' attitude, but it won't stop someone who hasn't, sliding and hitting you.. 

:thumb:

that being said, I'm on my way to Stockholm at the moment, and I know when I get there, my nice volvo hire car will have it's winter boots on... as do ALL vehicles on the road... and that is what can make the difference... 

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Put mine on last weekend with the help of our own Mick. Seemed about the right time, temperature barely been above 4 the last week or so.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Had them on for about a month now. First time with winter tyres on the e250 too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

_I think the should you or shouldn't you fit winter wheels has been done to death so please leave that to another thread (or one of the many other threads), the question after all was " Those with winter tyres/wheels. Have you fitted yours yet? If not, when do you think is right? "_

Now back on topic then, mine are on now and have been on for just over a week.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine went on in early October - Too early IMO, not cold enough but now they're starting to show their worth in the lower temperatures.

Early November next year I think.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I was thinking about putting my winters back on but the Khumo 39's are actually pretty good in the frost,The Legacy just flew up a few very steep and slippery hills last night with ease.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Mine are on as of Friday evening. Had a couple of slippy moments this morning so they have helped already.
Alex


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I put mine on last Tuesday , can't understand why some think they don't make a difference, there's a huge difference below 7 degrees.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Put a set on the Mrs auto Merc today. 
Bet she kerbs the feckers within a week..


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Without trying to sound grumpy this is almost the "have and have not" thread.

I simply cannot justify spending £350-450 on a set of "Winter" tyres that only really come into their own for a few days of the year. Neither can I jump into the 4X4 when the roads start to become treacherous.

Like the majority of folk I am forced to "make-do" I keep my single set of tyres in good order and drive according to the conditions.

From what I've seen it winter it's not what tyres are on the car, it's more to do with what is between the drivers ears (or not). We've hit that time of year where people think they can drive peering through a letter-boxed size piece of clear windscreen, with a hot cup of coffee in their lap to keep their hands warm. Then the first thing they do is reverse out of the drive 'blind' into the path of a bloke doing his best to be careful.

Sorry to be grumpy..but that's how it is. It's the eejits who drive round like lunatics in the summer on barely legal tyres that continue to do the same as the conditions deteriorate, that are the real problem in getting from A-B safe and sound for most of us.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

On the other hand, my winter tyres cost about a third of my summer tyres. So putting cheaper winter tyres on the car for about a quarter to a third of a year (weather dependant) will over time save some money and indeed pay for themselves.


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

Indeed, my snow tyres cost £200 for four fitted, and my wider alloys and summer tyres are saved from the worst of the winter weather. Handy buying a car with steel wheels as standard and uprating to alloys. Oh and most won't believe this but I bought four brand new alloy wheels from a wheel retailer for just £80 for the four wheels!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mine were £44.00 each, plus £30.00 each for the rims. The benefit of driving a car with 14" wheels 

It also means that your summer tyres won't be wearing out so technically will last twice as long. Arguably, in the long run they cost no more than just using summer tyres...


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

id_doug said:


> On the other hand, my winter tyres cost about a third of my summer tyres. So putting cheaper winter tyres on the car for about a quarter to a third of a year (weather dependant) will over time save some money and indeed pay for themselves.


That may well be the case if you can find winter tyres that are 1/3 the price of summer tyres. I've just had a little look and can't get close to that.

Mine sits on 215/45R16 Continentals, give or take, they are £110 a corner. That must be an odd size because I can't even find winter tyres in that particular size.

So if I bit the bullet and bought 4 rims to suit tyres with an equivalent rolling radius. Closest would be 195/50R16 Just had a little Google and winter tyres in that size and they are £80-95 for a reasonable make. Rims are circa £35 each. That's an outlay in the region of £520.. I'm simply not in the position to spend that type cash and hope to redeem it in the long run.


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

Having event tyres fit 4 Conti winter contact TS850 to my Superb and 4 Nankang SL-6 fitted to the Vivaro tomorrow. 
Look forward to the improved grip in the rain as much as anything.


----------



## n0naud (May 10, 2011)

Put mine 2 weeks ago. 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9070 avec Tapatalk


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I won't be fitting them, just put 2 pirellis on the front so have plenty of deep tread, and watch my tyre pressures and that's it


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DampDog said:


> That may well be the case if you can find winter tyres that are 1/3 the price of summer tyres. I've just had a little look and can't get close to that.
> 
> Mine sits on 215/45R16 Continentals, give or take, they are £110 a corner. That must be an odd size because I can't even find winter tyres in that particular size.
> 
> So if I bit the bullet and bought 4 rims to suit tyres with an equivalent rolling radius. Closest would be 195/50R16 Just had a little Google and winter tyres in that size and they are £80-95 for a reasonable make. Rims are circa £35 each. That's an outlay in the region of £520.. I'm simply not in the position to spend that type cash and hope to redeem it in the long run.


Think this is the most valid point, cost prevents most of us using them


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

msb said:


> Think this is the most valid point, cost prevents most of us using them


Quite agree, although if you're running around in something that cost 10 grand plus, £500 isn't so bad is it? But then again you could actually buy a car like mine for that price


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Fitted at the end of October, average temp when going to and from work was lower than 7/8c.
they certainly feel less jittery compared to the summer tyres now that the frosts are on the road, time will tell how good they are in the white stuff..

Kev


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Put mine on a couple of weeks ago - main reasons for me was, temperature dropping, needing to 'wear in' the tyres before anything drops from the sky, and wanting to test 'em out. I can't really take too many chances with the sloped lane (and rear-wheel-drive) I have to contend with. :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

If your going to buy winter tyres, buy them in the summer. Cheaper then, of course not much help now. Price goes up as the temperature goes down :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for your replys... Not really had a chance to check this thread properly. Been one of those days, well... weekends. (there's no smiley for bloody knackered/a bit frustrated!)



Shaun said:


> _I think the should you or shouldn't you fit winter wheels has been done to death so please leave that to another thread (or one of the many other threads), the question after all was " Those with winter tyres/wheels. Have you fitted yours yet? If not, when do you think is right? "_
> 
> Now back on topic then, mine are on now and have been on for just over a week.


But yes, not really a thead for debating the pros and cons. The doers or don't-ers, or indeed have's and have not's. [Not sure I'd agree with that last one]

For what it's worth; I'd say, the choice is yours, it's not law - I see a benefit myself as I have one car and do a lot of mileage. Certainly, they're half the cost of my summer tyres so over time should pay for themselves - definitely if they prevent a bump, kerbed alloy, or any other expensive incident. Also factor in if they help you get to work on a few days (depending on whether that means you do or don't earn wages). Clearly as well; they're less than a lot of options on most cars - and probably more useful - I'm not sure that argument stands. You could say the same about leather seats!!!



Alan W said:


> When the temperature drops below 7deg. C the winter tyre will be in its preferred operating range.
> 
> Alan w


Technically correct Alan; but actual more the problem this thread is about than the solution... when will it be consistently below 7 deg. C??????

It's been 10-11 for most of Nov, and might be 10 again on Monday? :lol: :thumb:

For what it's worth... my were going to go on today as I think the time has come; dusted down and a fresh coat of FK1000, car jacked up... first wheel off... then I noticed a bloody bulge in the sidewall. So I've got to replace one.

Now that is a lot more expensive than I wanted. :wall::wall:


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mine are getting fitted on Wednesday (after the experience of using them last winter I am more than happy to pay for a second set of tyres).


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

My ones have been on for a few weeks.. I put the chance of making a safe journey before the cost of the tyres.... Ten bob head ten bob helmet....

If your journeys are short or unimportant then the need is less.. For many this is not the case.....


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

1. november - 30. April


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had mine on for a few weeks and will be taking them off round march time when I take the car for a service


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

had mine on since mid ~ late October.. 


i commute on C roads and the fact mine are mud and snow rated means they grip well on the grass verges as well as in the cold no brainer for me living / work commute to a rural area..

Yes the claim that they offer less grip above 7^c is valid i had to ease off on a Forum driving day in the Peak district as they got warm and a bit squirmy 

But drive to the tyres grip point and understand them and they are f--ing fantastic. mine beat my summer tyres in the pouring rain and associated leaf mush that covers many back roads........

Last winter i went 4 wheels off road on a off camber verge to allow a hgv to come through (single track c road) as he went past he stopped and jumped out 

Anyhow i got back onto the tarmac and jumped out myself to see what was going on he was sure that my little punto would need towing out and having given way to him the way i did as he saw me slide sideways slightly he was happy to stop (a bloody nice chap if you ask me) :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The biggest thing I noticed with the winter tyres is the braking much better and in the slush the car is much more planted.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Haven't taken mine off since they were fitted last year! :lol: Put them back on the missus car at the start of November and will remove them at the end of March.



bigmc said:


> When they become compulsory for me, I'm not one for keeping spare wheels and tyres lying around, don't see the point as I've never been stuck or spun out in winter.


It's all about the braking and how the car behaves on them!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Braking is all about perception and anticipation, drive according to the conditions.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Braking is all about perception and anticipation, drive according to the conditions.


Of course, but that doesn't work if a kid/animal runs out in front of you and you need to make an emergency stop or swerve. The difference between summer and winter tyres is night and day.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Like most things in life you weigh the benefits against the drawbacks/cost.

Are winter tyres better in poor conditions? Without doubt, that's what they're designed for and in some countries are a must.

But for some folk simply finding a few hundred quid for a set of tyres that only really come into their own perhaps 10 days a year is simply can't be justified. The argument that they will save you money in the long run is debatable; the outlay has to be made in the first instance and is simply beyond their means.The cost is prohibitive for many people.

Would I have a set if cost wasn't an issue? Of course, if it makes my journey safer and reduces the chance of a prang who wouldn't want a set.

For the moment I keep what I have in good order, drive to the conditions. (and when conditions dictate don't drive, something that too many people do imo) I do have some snow socks in the boot should I get caught out and it become really nasty quickly.

Might be small change to some, but finding £400-£500 in one hit, can't even get close to that. And I'm pretty sure I'm not alone.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Again, back to the original topic please, I.e when to fit winter tyres not if to.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Putting my winter wheels and tyres on the car tonight.

I agree with many comments on here, about standards of driving etc/ additional costs etc.

However imo the sooner these become mandatory the better…having driven in countries where winter tyres are law, there are little hold ups, nobody getting stuck unless you drive where you shouldn’t. Amazing that a rwd with winter tyres can easily get up a fairly steep hill without breaking traction.

If I have my winter tyres on, I feel that I am best prepared for the road conditions, taking into account my increased awareness needed for driving in these conditions…however joe blogs with his baldy budget tyres can still cause mayhem.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

End october early November, and back again end march early april..


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Fitted mine on Saturday just in time as there was a layer of snow on the Sunday.More due later this week.Mate at work had 3" of snow over the weekend .


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I was going to put mine on at the weekend. Even done then windscreen coating last night.

Woke up to a couple of inches of snow this morning! I was too late


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

scratcher said:


> I was going to put mine on at the weekend. Even done then windscreen coating last night.
> 
> Woke up to a couple of inches of snow this morning! I was too late


I read on another forum that a member who had the same issue as you put his wheels in the boot and went to a local underground car park at a quite time and fitted them there in the relative warmth :speechles, only cost him £1.90 too :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine are fitted


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I read on another forum that a member who had the same issue as you put his wheels in the boot and went to a local underground car park at a quite time and fitted them there in the relative warmth :speechles, only cost him £1.90 too :lol:


That's a good idea actually, saves messing about in the snow!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Pezza4u said:


> That's a good idea actually, saves messing about in the snow!


I wouldn't get them all out in one go LOL, just pretend your changing a puncture :lol:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

On last night…

…bring on the snow and ice!

On a side note…the 17" wheels and tyre combo are miles more comfortable than the 19s


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a nice looking wheel on the red Civic ^^ are they steel?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

They are CRV steelies...the buyer i got them from painted them for me, so fresh!

Look very similar to an OEM Civic wheel from the 1.4 Version.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't wait for a bit of snow to test the Panda's winter tyres:-


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> I can't wait for a bit of snow to test the Panda's winter tyres:-


can you get the snow chains to fit in the boot?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Fitted mine a couple of weeks ago, i'll have to sort some alloys at some point as the steelies are a bit too much of a change...
Summer:









Winter:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> can you get the snow chains to fit in the boot?


I don't know, do you think I'll need them!? :lol:


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I can't wait for a bit of snow to test the Panda's winter tyres:-


That's amazing, those 14" tyres of yours look so much bigger in that photo


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Wax Attack said:


> Fitted mine a couple of weeks ago, i'll have to sort some alloys at some point as the steelies are a bit too much of a change...
> Summer:
> 
> 
> ...


At least you dont have to clean them.... Can you not get some Audi wheel trims?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> ive got my winter driving head on. no need for winter tyres imo
> 
> Driven 1000s and 1000s of miles in snow and ice over the years and your more likely to be taken out by a muppet who doesn't no how to drive to the conditions. Plus i drive a (well maintained) shed of a car so if it does get binned by me or someone else iam not going to cry over it lol. Another thing is i dont like the fact that i'am relying on something that makes my 1.5 tonne car grip a little bit more as soon as the temp gets bellow 7. or if the conditions are icey and so it lowers you into a false sence of security.
> 
> ...


Original question was "Those with winter tyres/wheels. Have you fitted yours yet? If not, when do you think is right?" not hard to understand 
your post is irrelevant to the OP's question..


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well by 7 pages and the fact the weather is now threatening snow over most of the uk or at least <7^c ...................... bit of a no brainer surely  :wave:


winter tyres do not lull you into a false sense of security though they give you means to safely take evasive action and regain control where you would normally loose it on summer tyres anyone can be caught out by an erroneous patch of ice on any road. Living in a remote area and commuting to the middle of nowhere make it a no brainer to me....


----------



## Richard (Feb 1, 2006)

mine went on on Tuesday night, it snowed on monday night so thought enough get em on. I do 3K miles a month so I try to leave them as late as I can, so I can get 3 winters out of them (8K miles last year) 

I love that p[eople are getting on the bandwagon, I have always fitted them to cars being a skier and living in Europe for a few years, its a no brainer. 

Not bothered if someone runs into me without them I will use that on the claim, i put them on to keep mobile. 

Oh and now with a RWD auto merc - they are a definate no brainer. 

On till it warms up probs mid march


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Tis the season to be jolly...

There is clearly a divide in the have / have not camps.

How about a truce in DW style and we all snipe a little less at each other ?

Ps I'm a happy bunny. Contrary to my predictions, the wife has NOT kerbed hers already and over a week has elapsed.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I have asked twice to keep it on topic, anymore off topic comments will now be removed.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Got mine sorted today. Props to the tyre place... they sorted it out nicely, and said I did very well to spot the bulge in the one I had replaced. Felt much better now done! Also got some quatrac 3 all season's on the auris, the premium contact contis were getting low, so much better!!


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I put mine on on the 1st November when we had our first cold snap - but then felt silly all November when it warmed up again.

As everyone says - 7 degrees is the target temperature below which they work best - but don't forget that if (like me) you mainly use the car for commuting, its the morning and evening temperatures that matter, when you're actually on the road - not the "maximum daytime temperature" that they quote in the weather forecast....

From my perspective however, I nearly always take the tyres off too early in spring - there's always a late cold-snap. Last year, the only snow fell in Sheffield AFTER I took my daughter's winter wheels off at Easter....

Anyway, here are a couple snaps of my steed...

With its summer shoes on:










And as it is now - with its winter wellies on:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

DeeTailer said:


> I put mine on on the 1st November when we had our first cold snap - but then felt silly all November when it warmed up again.
> 
> As everyone says - 7 degrees is the target temperature below which they work best - but don't forget that if (like me) you mainly use the car for commuting, its the morning and evening temperatures that matter, when you're actually on the road - not the "maximum daytime temperature" that they quote in the weather forecast....
> 
> ...


That is what i found, temperatures going to and from work were 99% lower than 7C 
Nice car by the way:thumb: and i like the winter alloys.

Kev


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I was tempted last winter and then found that to my surprise my old bus with 234/45 ZR18 Michelins worked really rather well.

Traction control which can (AFAIK) be switched properly off helped too I think but it tackled some reasonably wintery conditions just fine.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

*All season tyres rather than full winter tyres*

I have fitted some Bridgestone A001 All Season Tyres to the wife's Golf on the original 16" rims at £67.50 per corner fitted. Put them on just over a week ago and they seem very good, particularly as the road down to our house is never treated and often gets very icy.
As I live on the South Coast I don't need a full snow tyre but felt it would benefit from something with a bit more grip in cold wet and icy conditions than the 18" summer tyres that are normally on the car. The A001's get good reviews here.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone still have their Winter tyres on?
Must admit to still having them on and will keep them on until this crap, cold weather stops. still no sign of temps getting above 5c for the next 5 days, 7am still showing as minus on most days, so they will be staying on for a bit longer.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Yep, still got mine on, came in very useful in the snow last week and still way below 7 deg oop north.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep! Definitely getting my moneys worth out of them. Less so my motorbike...


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Same here. Still got mine on too. The way I look at it is my bigger wheels and tyres are getting a bit of a longer rest. I guess I am wearing my cheaper tyres out a bit more this year


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, until the temperature is consistently higher than 7 degrees there's no reason to take them off. I can't actually remember the last time it was above that anyway :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just bought some wheels to refurb ready or next winter so on the hunt over umber for cheap winter tyres hopefully when they'll be cheaper


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine are staying on and the forecasters are predicting unseasonably low temps until mid April so mine are staying put until we hit consistent temps of 7 deg C and above.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

no


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Took mine off last weekend but only reason for this was I had to go into hospital for an op on my arm and was worried that it might warm up in the period between then and whilst I was recovering.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> no


Whys that

Kev:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Whys that
> 
> Kev:thumb:


i like me slicks:doublesho


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Keeping mine on for another few weeks yet. Had them fitted two weeks after I got the car 116ED and two days after the first snow they were out of stock the car was awful on the standard tyres. Although cold we had no snow until last weekend. I was beginning to wonder if I needed them then the snow came . They were fantastic it was like driving with no snow yue grip and extra confidence they gave was incredible.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine are coming off on Friday especially after hearing the predictions for next week!! About bl**dy time too!!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I removed my winter tyres at the weekend there.

Personally i didnt feel that they gave me any great benefit in driving conditions this year, think i drove 2/3 times on snow covered roads, although im glad i used them to prevent and damage to good rims. I found that the front two wore very quickly and are now at the wear limit.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Never needed em,being a 'Driving God' from london


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm keeping mine on the Forester just now until the temperatures properly rise, then I have a set of Goodyear Wrangler tyres to go on the Forester. 

The Dunlop Winter Sport 4D tyres I had worked superbly for me this winter and were a contributing factor in my ability to get to work through a foot plus of snow. About 6k miles done on them, and they still have 6mm tread all round (Symmetric 4x4 is giving me even tyre wear on all tyres, and even across the tyres) so they'll come off and be stored ready for next winter :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Still really cold here, so on for another week at least


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Still really cold here, so on for another week at least


If we were forecast a decent amount of snow, you could come up here and try your car with the winters and see if they do give an improvement on proper snow... alas, only a couple of inches are forecast then off to rain but still damn cold.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> If we were forecast a decent amount of snow, you could come up here and try your car with the winters and see if they do give an improvement on proper snow... alas, only a couple of inches are forecast then off to rain but still damn cold.


As much fun as that would be... I'm fed up with the cold and snow now... it's April FFS....

:wall::wall::wall:

But, next year... 

:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What I'll be interested to see next year is how much difference the winter tyres make over semi off-road tyres - I'm going down the Goodyear Wrangler route for the Suby as its doing some light off roading and will be hauling a boat up and down a beach in the summer. I know the winters made a difference over the road tyres, but over off road tyres will be interesting to see! My mate certainly had no issues in the snow in Aberdeenshire this year with his L200 that is raised up and using Buckshot Mudder tyres


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

One of the reasons the Jeep just has "normal" tyres on it... and "budget" ones at that...

I've been off road, up and down hills, through rivers with them on... never let me down!

:driver:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Still really cold here, so on for another week at least


Its warm here…

…althought ek has its own micro climate


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure the Forester would take the Buckshots :lol:

But Wrangler seem a good option, and as the Forester is 4x4 I see no point in simply using it on road, it is going to get put to work this summer


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Got the wheels swapped over on my mums car at the weekend, 








To this...


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

That's mine changed over today. This improved weather that has been forecast better not just be wishful thinking!!!


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm just putting an extra layer of Abyss on mine before I swap them over this weekend.


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

What the blazes do they lube them up with when changing them over?!  What a bl**dy mess!! They need a serious degreasing before I dress them with T1 again!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyone putting there's on now?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bit early IMO won't be putting my winter wheels on until November


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Think I'm gonna leave them for now then, but start preparing my wheels for what lays ahead


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Me too thinking about some DLux for my wheels this year


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm going to de-ironise mine, then give them a couple of coats of fk1000p


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got a spare set of wheels and they were fully decontaminated in march before being put away. 

I'll give them a light clean and wipe down with Eraser and then the DLux


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I was naughty and put my others away dirty


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LOL. 

I was enjoying myself in the sun in Aberdeen yesterday and people are thinking of winter tyres?

Panic merchants.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Kerr said:


> LOL.
> 
> I was enjoying myself in the sun in Aberdeen yesterday and people are thinking of winter tyres?
> 
> *Panic merchants*.


I think you mean a little keen to be detailing wheels, I was just wondering when people put them on


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

November when the temps drop, it really needs to be less than 10 for them to make a difference. I ran winters in the cupra right until I sold it it August, they were wearing ok and had reasonable grip but not as good as a real summer tyre.

I intend to get some cheap winters for the mini, probably nexans again, they are half the price of goodyears and give enough grip in the cold and damp. 

While they are ok in the snow we really don't get lots of it so if there is a 15 mile traffic jam the best winters in the world are not going to help. I do believe that cheap winters are better than the best summers in cold conditions though


----------



## New Novice (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a pretty graph showing temp and tyres....

http://www.1010tires.com/store/t-Winter-Tires-CAD.aspx

NN


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Bloody hell folks this is a bit early! You need the temperatures to be constantly 7-8c max before you start thinking about winter tires! Enjoy the sun and fair weather


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

id_doug said:


> Bloody hell folks this is a bit early! You need the temperatures to be constantly 7-8c max before you start thinking about winter tires! Enjoy the sun and fair weather


THIS :wave:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Bloody hell folks this is a bit early! You need the temperatures to be constantly 7-8c max before you start thinking about winter tires! Enjoy the sun and fair weather


Definitely!

I put mine on in early October last year and that was a bit soon. Thinking end of October this year.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I LIKE THE COLD ALRIGHT!? haha


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah end of october / early november for me.

about now is the time to buy them though, im searching for 2 for the mrs car, and 4 for my van


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

ianFRST said:


> yeah end of october / early november for me.
> 
> about now is the time to buy them though, im searching for 2 for the mrs car, and 4 for my van


vredestein


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Bloody hell folks this is a bit early! You need the temperatures to be constantly 7-8c max before you start thinking about winter tires! Enjoy the sun and fair weather


bloody freezing here today ha ha


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

slineclean said:


> bloody freezing here today ha ha


Pretty chilly here today (the way i like it  )


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

got my final 2 tyres ordered and expected delivery is October time , but will give a call to sort delivery and fit


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Just ordered a set of Borbet alloys and winter tyres for my BMW 5 series touring.

From here:

http://www.mrwinterwheels.co.uk/17-bmw-5-series-f10-alloy-winter-wheels-tyres-xr.html


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

Delivered this morning - 4 of these. Impressed so far - wheels are immaculate with tyres correctly mounted. Can't judge the balancing yet of course!


F11 Wheels-1 by Chris_911Carrera, on Flickr


F11 Wheels-2 by Chris_911Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nicely done, looks like we might be needing them very soon!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Just ordered Vredestien Wintraks for mine, after last years farce its a no-brainer....


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

You won't be dissapointed with the Dunlop 3D's. I used to drive them for 3 years. The fact that my current tyres are Dunlop 4D is enough to say that I was very impressed with their performance and quitness.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Well I did something daft last week and bought a Merc C220 so gone from AWD Kuga to RWD car!

So hopefully be able to offload the winter wheels/tyres I had on the Kuga and will get some winters ordered for the Merc later today


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Mine are in transit, Nokian A3's are going on Mini.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Put my Nokian WR D3's on yesterday. :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Still holding off here. A) I can't be arsed to get them out of the shed. B ) skinny steel wheels aren't exactly amazing fun. 

I'll wait until it gets frosty or snow is imminent this year I think!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hopefully picking up my rims Saturday then get tyres on and wheels sealed then will see what the weather is doing


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

McClane said:


> Still holding off here. A) I can't be arsed to get them out of the shed. B ) skinny steel wheels aren't exactly amazing fun.
> 
> I'll wait until it gets frosty or snow is imminent this year I think!


Same here will wait till they are really needed. Temps for Monday are still 11 degree up here. 
Will change mine over myself but the wife's Cooper S will be going to the garage. Had the wheels refurbished and they have really tight hubs. Had a nightmare getting one wheel off never mind all 4.


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

silverblack said:


> Same here will wait till they are really needed. Temps for Monday are still 11 degree up here.
> Will change mine over myself but the wife's Cooper S will be going to the garage. Had the wheels refurbished and they have really tight hubs. Had a nightmare getting one wheel off never mind all 4.


Little bit of copaslip needed on the hubs.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Chris_911 said:


> Little bit of copaslip needed on the hubs.


That'll help next time but won't help if they are already stuck 

Let's hope my coopers wheels come off easy


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Ye already used copper slip when i put them on for the first time.
The paint must be slightly thicker now they have been repainted.
Once they are off i will give them a clean and sand them down a bit.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I managed to get two fronts cheap off a mate (they were on the back of his XF last year) And just got 2 rears new, so I'm set this year, I've never run on winters before so am actually quite looking forward to trying them out.

http://imageshack.com/scaled/800x600/10/j8ou.jpg

Vredestien Wintrak Extremes....


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got a set of wheels fitted with winters for the new car and hopefully fit them next weekend

Now just need to offload the spare set of wheels/winters I had for the Kuga as won't need them now


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

So.... Not really had much genuine need for mine this winter, as its been so mild.

So can't say they've been _as_ necessary this year in hindsight.

Still, they're keeping the wear of my expensive "other" tyres - and I guess I'm still prepared in case we have a cold snap.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

McClane said:


> So.... Not really had much genuine need for mine this winter, as its been so mild.
> 
> So can't say they've been _as_ necessary this year in hindsight.
> 
> Still, they're keeping the wear of my expensive "other" tyres - and I guess I'm still prepared in case we have a cold snap.


Second week in January and we've barely even had a winter's day. Very strange.

Got a feeling we'll get it soon since the US had bad weather this week. We are due a bad one.


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Fitted mine yesterday.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fitted mine last week as one of the "Summer" wheels is getting refurbished. Good job as it's white over this morning.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Considered taking mine off today! Very nice out.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

I would put mine back on if I wasn't still waiting for my wheel back from being refurbished 😡 hate running around with scabby 16" wheels on


----------

